# Incense anyone ?



## cwarren (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought the materials to make incense .. now I'm getting conflicting info..

Help.. I know you mix D.P.G  50/50 with frag..

1. Can you use E/O
2. Do you cover stick fully, or let the mixture bleed up the stick.. 
3. how long to you soak.. the company I got supplies say 24 hr. others say 4 hrs.
4. cure time 30 days says the company I got supplies from..


----------



## nursenancy (Nov 5, 2010)

I do 2:1 DPG to FO - I make them in a 1 1/2" pvc tube with caps at each end, shake them, let them sit in the tube for a day, then I take them out, let them drain off for another day, then let them dry for about a week or so.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 5, 2010)

COOL thank You !!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 5, 2010)

I do a 2:1 with cones & soak them for 24 hours. I am a bit of a nut, I shake them every couple of hours to make sure they are saturated well. I then let them dry as long as they need to, usually 4-5 days. Don't under charge for your incense. I see them listed at places like etsy for about 1/2 of what they should be.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 9, 2010)

We made some in a workshop with straight EOs. We had some graduated cylinders that held 40 incense sticks each and we poured EOs to about 1/3 of the sticks. Tilt the cylinder so that the oils get to the entire stick and let sit for 24 hours. Then, let dry for 24-48 hours.
All natural! :wink:


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a link for a youtube video just on making incense sticks:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueoSEVJgzSg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueoSEVJgzSg[/ame]

This was posted by a member of this forum (cwayneu) but I haven't seen any of his posts lately.....must be too busy making things.     If this link doesn't come up, just google in a search of " cwayneu" or " incense sticks in PVC tube".  He and his wife Billie have several youtube videos on b/b products and have a lot of very helpful info that they share. HTH


----------

